
CrowdLobby Wants to Democratize Political Lobbying - atlasunshrugged
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/30/crowdlobby-wants-to-democratize-political-lobbying/
======
atlasunshrugged
This is a fascinating idea (and not just saying that because I wanted to build
something similar); discussed super briefly here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19993517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19993517)

I really think that the American political system is so influenced by money in
politics that as an individual your vote is relatively unimportant but in a
large bloc you can be influential, and pooling money towards hiring additional
voices for causes you care about is an unfortunate but probably necessary step
to take

